
Ask HN: What are some examples of appreciating assets to build wealth? - hhs
In the real world, there are appreciating assets like land, oil, and minerals to generate wealth.<p>I&#x27;m starting to build my skills in software.  And I wonder if there are certain types of assets to think about.  It looks like patents would be viewed as <i>intangible</i> assets.  I&#x27;m curious if there are good examples of appreciating assets in the HN world?
======
quickthrower2
A lot of people here talk about putting your money in an index, the idea being
it’ll do better than the average persons stock picks.

Owning a home is a good one, as long as you can afford the repayments and
budget for times you might be out of work.

In most countries there is a big tax advantage. Some offer income tax relief,
and most will be tax free gains, plus once you pay the mortgage off your
savings (vs. renting) are on post tax income. Or in other words if you rent
you’d need to make enough income from another asset such that after tax it
would pay your rent.

Knowledge is also good. I’m learning SEO and marketing online at the moment,
and that creates redundancy in that if I lose all my money I still have those
skills to start again. The lottery winner with no skills doesn’t have that
safety net.

There are some conservative ideas for you. There are a lot of more risky
options too that involve predicting the future. Picking stocks, crypto
currencies, angel investing and suchlike. Those can be good, and outliers get
rich, but do it with money you can afford to lose.

~~~
hhs
Interesting, thanks. Based on your experience, did you find any books that
were useful?

~~~
quickthrower2
For SEO I read
[https://www.fullstackoptimization.com](https://www.fullstackoptimization.com),
which seems to be a good guide. I have used some of the techniques in the
book, but it is early days. What I can say is that I am getting a tiny amount
of traffic from Google from the targeted keywords, and it will take some time
to build that up.

For Marketing I watched quite a bit of a Udacity course, which I think you can
do for free.

The other stuff mostly online blog posts, forums, government websites etc.

~~~
hhs
This is useful, good to know. I didn't think much of SEO for some time, but
I'm finding that it's one of those timeless things for websites.

------
sthatipamala
Your personal network. Check out “Take the Work Out Of Networking” [0] for
non-sleazy ways to build this asset.

0: [https://www.amazon.com/Taking-Work-Out-Networking-
Connection...](https://www.amazon.com/Taking-Work-Out-Networking-Connections-
ebook/dp/B07CL5ZWL9)

~~~
hhs
Neat, I'll be sure to check it out, thank you.

------
seotut2
Land. They don't build that stuff any more. (But not in countries with
unstable regimes)

------
Waterluvian
Close, well-maintained, meaningful relationships with your family and friends.

~~~
hhs
Totally, I agree. There's a lot of empirical research backing that up, too.

------
adamnemecek
Affiliate sites. You'd be surprised how much those can make.

~~~
jtms
Any guides on getting started or just learning more about this type of
business?

~~~
adamnemecek
[https://www.reddit.com/r/juststart/](https://www.reddit.com/r/juststart/)

On this site you can buy already setup websites

[https://empireflippers.com/marketplace/](https://empireflippers.com/marketplace/)

They are very expensive ($3M for a site generating $90K a month) but the site
verifies the numbers. $90K a month is insanity. I'm posting it so that you can
see how much you can make.

------
bobosha
self education. and investing in one's health

~~~
hhs
In the mornings during breakfast, my mom would often say, "health is wealth"
and "old is gold" and I'd think, "Okay, okay..." Spot on, thanks.

